# Rocky Hammer Race '95



## rockymountain13 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bräuchte einmal Hilfe bzgl. Markt- bzw. Werteinschätzung zu folgendem RockyMountain: Hammer Race, Jahrgang 95/ 96, Stahlrahmen, Shimano XT/LX - Ausstattung, RockShox Indy XC Federgabel.... Siehe Bilder!

Ich überlege dieses zu verkaufen, habe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel Ahnung da ich fast 15 Jahre nicht im Thema war und Rad gefahren bin... Erst kürzlich wieder begonnen.

Vielen Dank vorab für ein paar Hinweise und Informationen.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. November 2013)

für sowas bekommt leider heute nicht mehr viel...

ich denke so 200-300.- euro...

der zerfall von preisen bei bikes ist leider so wie bei Autos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockymountain13 (3. November 2013)

ok, vielen dank fuer die erste einschaetzung und das schnelle feedback. ich war nur sehr verunsichert ob sich unter den komponenten nicht doch ein ein kleines schaetzchen verbirgt. gruesse und danke, m


----------

